# Kenpo Technical Forum



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 19, 2002)

We've rolled out a new Kenpo sub-forum here for the discussion of Kenpo techniques, forms and theory.  Please keep the posts in there on topic and professional.  We will be doing our best to make that sub-forum -the- place to seriously discuss Kenpo technicals on the web.  

Thank you.
:asian:


----------



## WilliamTLear (Aug 19, 2002)

I think that having the second forum is a little redundant...

Isn't that what this forum was for?

If you ask me, it makes this forum just a little more tedious to navigate, and a little bit confusing. Especially to new people.

Of course you didn't ask but that is my opinion,
Billy Lear


----------



## Roland (Aug 19, 2002)

It just makes it harder to come on and check what I want to, seems like wasted time!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Aug 19, 2002)

For trying new ways to explore our Art with the technology available.  I hope it turns out to be a success and not a wasted idea...... but time will tell, anyway thank you for all your efforts and lets see what happens.

:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 19, 2002)

We've had a number of requests for a spot to really go indepth without the thread wandering and tangents that tend to occur, especially on popular and busy threads. 

If the forum gets a moderate amount of traffic, we may bump it up to the main level in the next few weeks to make it easier to find/navigate.

You can use the "View New Threads" feature to see all the new threads here (located on the min page)

The "technical" forum may have several redundancies due to us seeding it with several 'paired down' threads from in here.  We are hoping that it will very shortly become a sort of "Kenpo Reference Library" for our members.

We will be periodically moving/copying some threads in there as we find them, and posting additional topics for serious exploration.  

:asian:


----------



## KenpoGirl (Aug 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WilliamTLear _
> 
> *If you ask me, it makes this forum just a little more tedious to navigate, and a little bit confusing. Especially to new people.
> Billy Lear *



I can understand your point of view, when someone navigates on this forum it can be pretty confusing.  BUT,  when I come on, many many times durring the day.  First thing I click on is "Latest Posts" that takes me right to where I want to be, in the middle of the latest discussions.

Now whether or not this "sub-forum" is necessary remains to be seen.  Heck I didn't even know it was here, until I went into the main directory to look up an old discussion.  Some of the discussions can get carried away, heck I know I've participated in a few of them.   Instigated them even   So perhaps somewhere, where "goofing" around is not allowed may be a good idea.  

But then again, us people with short attention spans, don't need another section to navigate on. The K.I.S.S. theory was created for a reason you know.  Too much of a good thing does not make it better.

LOL  how's that for sitting on the fence.  Billy asked me to post my opinion, and I don't think he'll like it too much.  If you guys think it's kewl then keep posting in here.  If you don't well Heck, post it in the main directory.  See easy, and that way everyones happy!!!   

My job here is done, I am off. 
_Grabs Cape, and races off in a flash of spandex and satin.  Wonder Woman theme playing in the background....... "You're a Wonder, Wonder Woman......."_ 

dot 
:angel:


----------



## arnisador (Aug 20, 2002)

Please keep providing feedback. The intention is to make this convenient for our members. Give it a try and let us know how it works!

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## cdhall (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> 
> *We've rolled out a new Kenpo sub-forum here for the discussion of Kenpo techniques, forms and theory.  Please keep the posts in there on topic and professional.  We will be doing our best to make that sub-forum -the- place to seriously discuss Kenpo technicals on the web.
> 
> ...



This is an excellent idea.  I have noticed that almost Every thread that I've tried to follow eventually gets Completely off-track and many of them seem to degenerate to the same discussion.  

I hope this works and that the Mods will be more merciless about cutting people off and keeping everyone on topic here.  Since we already have a Locker Room, maybe we need a Kenpo Locker Room to try to confine some of the more tangential material.  Probably not, but I thought I'd bring it up.

Anyway, I am all for this idea.  But please jump in and take the helm when someone comes in with a new post that is completely off the original topic.  Move them or something.  Thanks.


----------



## Kenpo Wolf (Aug 20, 2002)

,,,if we can keep the threads on topic without a lot of needless straying. BTW, have you given any more thought to the training drills forum I suggested last month? Maybe we can get a poll going to see who else would be interested in it.


----------



## Chiduce (Aug 20, 2002)

So, this technical discussion sub-forum is only for American Kenpo?  What about the other kenpo styles?
 As for myself and other kenpo instructors which are not american kenpo practitioner's; even though we may be in the AK lineage. I'am sure that our limited input would basically be of no value technically. Should there also be a "other kenpo technical-sub-forum"? Our techniques etc, are somewhat similar, yet we have entirely different, ideologies, concepts, methods, and technical aspects of our styles!
Sincerely, In Humility;
Chiduce!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 20, 2002)

We can expand the description to cover both.


----------



## cdhall (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kenpo Wolf _
> 
> *...BTW, have you given any more thought to the training drills forum I suggested last month? *



That sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Chiduce (Aug 20, 2002)

Thanks Kaith for the insight.
 Sincerely, In Humility;
Chiduce!


----------



## brianhunter (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WilliamTLear _
> 
> *I think that having the second forum is a little redundant...
> 
> ...



I agree with billy! It does make it more complicated I havent had any problems finding or distinguishing threads


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 20, 2002)

Part of it is we have a mix of people...some like the loose, "lets chat" style and others just want the "meat" of the topic.  We're trying to accomidate both. 

I'm going to bump the Tech forum up to the main level and see how it looks/works to help the visibility.

The Tech Forum is for the serious discussion of the technical side of things.  Kenpo/Kempo are both welcome there.  (I'm just keeping the descriptions short.  )

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Aug 20, 2002)

The Kenpo/Kempo group here has really been successful in having great technical discussions--more than anywhere else on the board. We are hoping to help with that and to be responsive to those who are lokking _only_ for technical discussions, while still accommodating those who want a "water cooler" to hang out and chat around. You may discuss what you like here, but in the Tech. forum we'd like it to be all techniques/technicalities, all the time. Feel free to split a discussion about history, personalities, etc. off from there and into a new thread here.

All styles of Kenpo/Kempo are welcome. I do not practice Kenpo and have had no trouble participating in discussions here and have not sense that I was unwanted. People have been very kind in explaining things to me that are clearly common knowledge amongst Kenpoka.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## fissure (Aug 20, 2002)

I don't know if a request from a non-kenpo guy would be welcome or not, but here goes.I often read through the kenpo section as there is often a good exchange of info.Problem is -many of the colorfull tech. names leave me not really knowing what is being talked about.
If it would be possible could the new kenpo tech. forum start out with a "cross reference" of kenpo too "traditional" tech name where applicable.Or maybe someone knows of a link that has this info. allready.


----------



## satans.barber (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fissure _
> 
> *I don't know if a request from a non-kenpo guy would be welcome or not, but here goes.I often read through the kenpo section as there is often a good exchange of info.Problem is -many of the colorfull tech. names leave me not really knowing what is being talked about.
> If it would be possible could the new kenpo tech. forum start out with a "cross reference" of kenpo too "traditional" tech name where applicable.Or maybe someone knows of a link that has this info. allready. *



www.nackordkarate.com has a pretty complete list with pics and videos...


Ian.


----------



## fissure (Aug 20, 2002)

Thanks.:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Sep 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chiduce _
> 
> *So, this technical discussion sub-forum is only for American Kenpo?  What about the other kenpo styles?
> As for myself and other kenpo instructors which are not american kenpo practitioner's; even though we may be in the AK lineage. I'am sure that our limited input would basically be of no value technically. Should there also be a "other kenpo technical-sub-forum"? Our techniques etc, are somewhat similar, yet we have entirely different, ideologies, concepts, methods, and technical aspects of our styles!
> ...



I'm with Chiduce on this one. :asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Sep 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chiduce _*
> So, this technical discussion sub-forum is only for American Kenpo?  What about the other kenpo styles?Chiduce!
> *



It  reads "Kenpo Technical Forum" - what are you talking about?



> _Originally posted by Chiduce _*
> As for myself and other kenpo instructors which are not american kenpo practitioner's; even though we may be in the AK lineage.
> *



Please explain....... How can you be in the AK lineage an not an American Kenpo practitioner?  I realize today in this "eclectic"  era that many cross train and blend, but if you utilize AK techniques or general mode of movement as a base and consider yourself "Kenpo". then what else could you be but a hybrid of Kenpo?



> _Originally posted by Chiduce _*
> I'am sure that our limited input would basically be of no value technically. Should there also be a "other kenpo technical-sub-forum"? Chiduce!
> *



Another statement I don't understand?  Do you feel you have limited input with no value?  If that is the case ......... why would you want another forum for limited technical value?



> _Originally posted by Chiduce _*
> Our techniques etc, are somewhat similar, yet we have entirely different, ideologies, concepts, methods, and technical aspects of our styles!Sincerely, In Humility;Chiduce!
> *



I'd be interested in what you consider different:
ideologies
concepts
methods
technical aspects

Please edify us.....

:asian:


----------



## Chiduce (Sep 8, 2002)

1.) I asked that question due to the topics pertaining to american kenpo techniques only in which i saw posted. I see now also that they have not changed much in  diversity, even now.
2.) The style of kenpo which i learned, study and teach is not american kenpo; though the instructor trained in American Kenpo under Jay T. Will. Dragon Kenpo only builds upon the American Kenpo tailoring principle. This is the only similarity of the 2 styles. Some of the DK schools borrow from other AK principles and even adapt the AK short forms within their styles. "Dragon Kenpo was derived from Shaolin Kung Fu", to quote it's founder!
3.) I'am not saying that i have limited input in kenpo; just that i have limited input in the style of American Kenpo Karate. I think this also explains the next question.
4.) You listed them all pretty much. Your AK system is based strictly upon the infinite insights of Grandmaster Ed. Parker; your system and it's base is completely laid out and those basics engraved in stone. After the basics are learned in Dragon Kenpo we are free to explore beyond it's surface value of just techniques and defenses to help bring about change and evolution to the style. There is Tiger Style, Jeetkune Style, Kosho Ryu Style, What is called American Dragon Style, Black Dragon Style, Taijutsu/Combat Dragon Style, American Freestyle Style, etc, of our system today. Each style different from the other, some using all of the original techniques, and others using most, and still others using a few out of each belt rank within the original system. So, yes sir; we are different, our motion comes from chinese kung fu as well as karate, jujitsu and boxing. In my black dragon style, we use stationary and moving hard and soft qi gong motion for skills improvement such as push, rollback, pulling, following, adhereing, etc,. So, our system of kenpo, is only similar to yours in it's tailoring principle and that is it, besides the borrowing of say the equation formula and 3 phase conceptuality. You say feather's, and we say fingers. You say thundering hammers and we say defense against an attack from behind, etc,. You say contact manipulation and we say jujitsu.  You trace your lineage from Parker back to Master Chow; we trace ours back to Mitose, to Shaolin. We also use terms like twin motion, compound striking, etc. So, we may be a some sort of  hybred system of the AK family, yet we are free to forever change and evolve on our own from our true derivative of shaolin kung fu!
Sincerely, In Humility;
Chiduce!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 8, 2002)

Just wanted to pop in and say that the Tech forum is open to any kenpo/kempo style.  Personally, I think it would be interesting to compare techniques and see how they differ, and how they are the same.

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Oct 28, 2002)

Has the division proved useful?


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _*
> Has the division proved useful?
> *



Personally, I first thought it would be a really good idea but as time goes on... it really is a  pain to go back and forth between the two....... but that is just my personal opinion.

I think returning to the original concept works better.   imho  but not my will but the will of  the majority.

:asian:


----------



## SingingTiger (Oct 28, 2002)

In my opinion, the division is a good idea, but the volume doesn't really support it.

Rich


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 28, 2002)

Gotta give it some time....its a bit new.

I figured with the 100+ techniques in Kenpo, plus the variations between organizations, schools, lineages, etc that it would really take off.  Bit slower than I'd hoped, but still... ya don't master Long 4 in a few weeks either. 


I got some ideas to get it moving..just depends on my work flow and time.  We had a 'technique of the week' thing sorta going...anyone want to pick it up and run with it?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 29, 2002)

The last 3 techniques I tried kind of flopped so I gave up. If you notice I consitently worked it every week starting at delayed sword.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 29, 2002)

Saw that...was a good start... maybe do 1 per month?  I dunno.... to be honest, I do see the tech forum running at a lower volume, as its more serious, and more 'tech' orientated...and thats ok.  Its more of a resource and exchange of info, ya know? :asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *Personally, I first thought it would be a really good idea but as time goes on... it really is a  pain to go back and forth between the two....... but that is just my personal opinion.
> 
> ...



Yep, it's cause they're WAY TOO MANY IKKO PEOPLE ON THIS FORUM!

They leave no scraps for us Tracy people!:soapbox:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> 
> They leave no scraps for us Tracy people!:soapbox: [/B]




Must be a bumber!!


----------



## brianhunter (Oct 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *Has the division proved useful? *



I think yes and no. 

Yes in a sense that you can look at specific forms or techniques or compare differences and the many similarities and its a home for it. 

But it limits you to technical talk about the subject. In case you havent figured out by now I like to have fun (as do many others on here) and "feel" things. 

On the techinacl side of it, if your too restrictive or constrained on the concept you are speaking about you dont feel free to "feel" what is being talked about.

I do think it has a purpose and was a good idea. But I think I really enjoyed this forum when it was all in one area. It was easier to browse instead of going back and forth. If you didnt want all the chit chat or the bonding I guess it still might be the answer for that person. Me personally I wish it would go back to one forum.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Nov 6, 2002)

switching back and forth just is too much.  One place keeps it condensed and easier to track topics.

:asian:


----------



## Elfan (Nov 6, 2002)

I like the split myself.  I have no problem with topics in the tech forum wandering but at least its nice to have the tech ones start in the same palce.  Combining the two would work for now but if we get many more user I think a general kenpo forum would become much more dificult to manage for those who dont' come 2+ times a day.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 6, 2002)

Kenpos the largest section of MT at this time.  One of the largest reasons why we did split it was to make it a little more managable, and allow those seeking just the 'meat' of things to more easily find it.  In the process, we relaxed things a bit more on the Kenpogeneral forum.

Merging the 2 is not an option at this time.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Nov 6, 2002)

give it time.   We'll either get used to it or eventually one or the other will die.

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Nov 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *give it time.   We'll either get used to it or eventually one or the other will die. *



Yup--you can vote with your posts!


----------



## GouRonin (Nov 6, 2002)

I want to see the write ups for _"Threading The Weasel"_ and _"Punching The Dragon."_


----------



## Michael Billings (Nov 6, 2002)

I remember asking Mr. Conatser how he managed to keep up with all the posts, and reply, on MartialTalk as well as the other forums he frequents.  It was the old dreaded Kenpo "Secrets" - so I set out on a journey of my own.  

After lots of research, I found another browser called Mozilla, which opens multiple tabs instead of new windows when opening a link.  From the "New Posts Since Last Visit" you can open all the "Kenpo" pages at once and read at your leasure.  

Mozilla is not new, and a lot of my IT and programmer friends already used it.  It is a lot less trouble to open multiple tabs to "last message viewed", and then browse through the tabs to keep up.

I am using Version 1.1 now, and it has been extremly stable and lean.  It also limits pop up windows with the corrects settings.  I use another email program, and often when not on a forum, use another browser.  Version 1.0 is still out there and I used this for several months before upgrading to V 1.1.  Anyone interested in experimenting, and who knows something about installing software can review this free browser at:

http://www.mozilla.org 

I take no responsibility for what this does to your machine and other browsers, as you must correct the settings to keep it from becoming your default browser or email client.  It is no problem if you know how to undo this and import or export bookmarks and address books, etc. from other email or browser programs.  I like it a lot and am using it more and more at work and home.  Besides, a lot of the viruses targeted for Microsoft products just don't find an executable file here.  No guarantees that you won't get a virus, but it limits exposure that targets Outlook address books, as does Netscape (same group of developers - they just left and did their own thing.)  The engine they use is the same one used in Netscape 6 or 7 (Gecko I believe.)

-Michael
UKS-Texas


----------



## arnisador (Nov 6, 2002)

Mr. Billings, would you please repost this in Support and in Computer Support? It seems like great advice!


----------



## Michael Billings (Nov 7, 2002)

I copied it to the Computer forum.  There are probably have fewer people reading the IT/Computer forum than even the Kenpo Technical one, so I would like to leave the original post here also.

MB


----------



## RCastillo (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *give it time.   We'll either get used to it or eventually one or the other will die.
> 
> :asian: *




Gonna die? I'm gonna quote Master Tracy on this one. He said not too far back, "I plan to live forever!"


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 7, 2002)

I dont see it dieing out.  It still gets a bit of traffic, and we will be moving/copying technical threads from general to there on occasion.   While this does create duplicate posts, the ones we copy into the tech forum are paired down to just he meat of the thread.  I apreciate the idea of keepingthings simplier, but we've seen alot of folks reading that forum, even if they dont post there.  

Look at it another way....we're building 1 of the largest kenpo reference libraries on the net, 1 post at a time.


----------



## brianhunter (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> 
> *I copied it to the Computer forum.  There are probably have fewer people reading the IT/Computer forum than even the Kenpo Technical one, so I would like to leave the original post here also.
> 
> MB *



Hey downloaded 1.1 !! Im happy with it so far! a lot better then IE in my opinion and I like the built in newsgroups, wonder if there are any Kenpo newsgroups??


----------



## arnisador (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> 
> *I copied it to the Computer forum.  There are probably have fewer people reading the IT/Computer forum than even the Kenpo Technical one, so I would like to leave the original post here also.
> *



Thanks! I'm sure people will find it helpful.


----------



## Kirk (Nov 8, 2002)

I still believe that the kenpo forums aren't as slammin' as they 
used to be.  IMO the split has something to do with it.  Just mine.


----------



## Michael Billings (Nov 8, 2002)

What has changed?  Not nearly as many users on line at the same time and threads go much longer without the same volume of replies.

-Michael
UKS-Texas


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 8, 2002)

Been wondering that myself...  I've seen a fair number of visitors, but it seems the last week or so has been more read than write.  

Boards go thru cycles though... I haven't noticed any real difference on the other forums I monitor regularly.  Hows Kenponet fairing volume wise?  Seems like theres been abit more traffic there lately.

:asian:


----------



## Nightingale (Nov 8, 2002)

there's been more posts, but not a lot of on topic posts on kenponet.

Personally, I'd like to see the two kenpo forums put back together. its just easier that way, and there's so much overlap between general kenpo and technical kenpo...for example... a general comment about a tournament turns into a technical sparring discussion, and stuff like that.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 27, 2002)

Based on a few requests to recombine the 2 forums, I took a good look at them again today.

The technical forum is just that...need a breakdown or info on something, its there, 95% meat, little fat.  In the technical forum, 21 threads have been active this month.

I then took a look at the General forum...of the first 20 threads, only 2 are technical...the rest more 'community oriented'.  The general forum is more relaxed, kick back, and chatlike.  General had 49 active threads this month.

I do not expect the technical forum to compete in volume with the general forum.  Thats not its purpose.  We realize that the tech forum has about 10% the postings of the general, however it does fufill its mission to be a technical reference library for those who only want the meat, not the frosting.  

Based on the activity, the traffic I've seen when scanning the forum, and the distinctive differences in the 2 forums, we're going to keep them seperate.  

I truely apreciate the effort everyone has put into filling this area with both content, and a friendly feeling.  I think its the success of the Kenpo area overall, that has allowed us to create a technical reference.  No other forum here has the traffic, or the amount of technique discussions as here.  I hope that next year, when we start rolling out the video section, that there will be a heavy Kenpo presence too. 

Thank you.
:asian:


----------



## Sandor (Feb 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *yada yada snip....
> 
> Based on the activity, the traffic I've seen when scanning the forum, and the distinctive differences in the 2 forums, we're going to keep them seperate.
> ...



This is a tough call really... Personally I think split is better with one caveat; now we have two forums to peruse.  I kind of liked it better as one rather than two though the two makes more sense from an organizational point of view.  Either way, I still think you guys are doing a great job 

Peace,
Sandor


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 2, 2003)

That may be an interesting concept......

:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Mar 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *That may be an interesting concept......
> 
> :asian: *



Oh great, Mr. Conatser wants to be "Don King" of the Kenpo World...........


----------



## Jill666 (Apr 1, 2003)

I haven't been here long enough to compare the kenpo forum pre & post split.

I can say that I read daily the tech. forum, but rarely post. Usually the techniques discussed are EPAK or Tracy, which I don't study. Then the step-by-step is posted. Usually I find that someone who is online at work or whatever gets my idea across before I think it  regarding the finer points. (I'm gonna kick you with this foot on that side of your face, and there ain't a thing you can do about it). Anyway, I do read both forums and kinda like the idea we get two when everyone else has one :boing1: 

I am surprised not to see more discussion on weapon use- do other kenpo schools not use weapons as much?


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Apr 22, 2003)

I guess I'm getting used to the two seperate areas.  It still seems that the technical section still is far behind the General section.


----------



## Michael Billings (Apr 22, 2003)

That is how it seems to me also.

I am getting used to it, but it has been a change.

-Michael


----------



## arnisador (Apr 22, 2003)

Any suggestions?

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## Michael Billings (Apr 22, 2003)

I have been thinking about it quite a bit.  Technical seems to have narrowed itself down to specifically a "Technique" forum.  If I am not mistaken, the chat room to some extent allows real time answers to some of these qustions.  

We may need to bring some of the chatroom content onto the Technical side of the Kenpo Forum, especially when it is a qustion & answer with one of the Seniors or New Seniors.  Another idea is re-define what is technical and what is not.  Heck, most of Dennis Conatser's Q&A is technical, as are Doc's posts about SL-4.  Do we move those over to balance the traffic?  I read them all, but seldom post on the technical side, unless I get a strong urge.  I want to visit and discuss things here that may not belong in my school or with my students per se.  I don't mind them hearing it, I just don't want to take away from their learning time by my ranting or raving about Associations, Agenda's, and Seniors, or some such thing.

Oss,
-Michael

P.S.  -  I believe that you should not bring problems forward unless you are willing to try to bring reasonable solutions forward also.  This is difficult at times, especially the reasonable part.
-MB


----------



## JD_Nelson (Apr 23, 2003)

I have been a long time member.  One of the first 150 I believe. Just not a big  poster.


I like the 2 forums.  I like the idea of working out a technique.  I also think that with the tech forum, just the idea of it being technical keeps it more on track with each thread.  I dont mind the joking/kidding, but I like to be able to read from post to post and have a better organized thread for digesting technical information.

Salute

JD


----------



## arnisador (Apr 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JD_Nelson _
> *I have been a long time member.  One of the first 150 I believe. *



Yes, number 135!

Thanks to all for the comments and suggestions. For particular threads, we can move them--even split off parts of them--on request. That might help with specific threads e.g. the Q&A thread.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Apr 23, 2003)

what number am I?

:idunno:


----------



## cdhall (Apr 23, 2003)

I am not a large poster and I don't read Everything on here like I did once when I was new.

However, for the most part I View New Posts, check what I'm subscribed (the autonotifications Really need some work...), and then I may go fishing if I like.

The point of this is that I often Skip the Technical forum because I am not interested in some of what is going on there.  Most of what is going on.  And if I personally have a "technical" question rather than post to the board I'll email or call someone and then go try that in class.

But I have gone through the Technical stuff and seen some interesting things.

For the most part I skip it because, like the manuals, there are inherent limitations to reading and writing about motion and it can get tedious.
:asian:

PS Hey-This is my 700th post.  I think I get a promotion, but since I changed my Avatar and description, I'll have to go look it up myself.

For these reasons, I like them separate as they are.
:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *what number am I?
> 
> :idunno: *



285 - hover your mouse over your profile, or check in your profile.  I believe its listed in there.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Apr 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *285 - hover your mouse over your profile.
> *



Ahhhhhhhhhhh

Very clever Master!

Thank YOU!
:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Apr 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *what number am I? *



Number 285 chronologically.

This info. is available in the URL of the profile for those who are interested!

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## arnisador (Apr 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cdhall _
> *the autonotifications Really need some work*



Could you expand on this (possibly in the Support forum)?

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## jeffkyle (Apr 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *285 - hover your mouse over your profile, or check in your profile.  I believe its listed in there. *



Either i am missing something...or it isn't working for me!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 23, 2003)

Hover your mouse over the profile button to the left.  at the end of the huge string you should see something like userid=xxx where xxx is your id number.

I used to have it listed in the actual profile, but it seems I missed reapplying that tweak at some point.


----------



## jeffkyle (Apr 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Hover your mouse over the profile button to the left.  at the end of the huge string you should see something like userid=xxx where xxx is your id number.
> 
> I used to have it listed in the actual profile, but it seems I missed reapplying that tweak at some point.  *



Ahhh!  I figured it out!    Thanks!


----------



## Elfan (Apr 23, 2003)

I agree that the technical forum has become more of a "technique" " fourm.  Perhaps modify the description to encourage people to expand the type of threads they start. How to do extension y to technique x is probably the least interesting discusion that could be going on there.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elfan _
> *I agree that the technical forum has become more of a "technique" " fourm.  Perhaps modify the description*



We're certainly open to this idea; do others agree? We want this to be useful for you! Some people will always prefer that they not be split but we still believe that that's best--at least, that Kenpo deserves more than one forum. What exactly do people want in the technical forum?

It might be worth starting a new thread in this forum about the matter.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## webpage20022003 (May 11, 2003)

i would like to know how to delete my own post and thread????????

thank you very much


----------



## KenpoDragon (May 11, 2003)

Far too many times simple Kenpo/Kempo questions get stretched out into questions on technique. Every Kenpo/Kempo'ist has their own technical answer for the same types of questions. I believe this is a good idea if you are interested in this type of discussion, but for others like myself who chose not to get involved in the my technique is better than yours arguments, it will allow us to have another forum to visit. I would like to thank Mr. Hubbard and the MartialTalk forum for any additions into the Kenpo/Kempo world.

                                                      With honor and respect,:asian: 
                                                                      KenpoDragon


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by webpage20022003 _
> *i would like to know how to delete my own post and thread????????
> 
> thank you very much *



We do not allow members to delete threads or posts, or edit after 60 minutes.  Check the support forum for more info.


----------



## arnisador (May 11, 2003)

You may always PM a moderator with a request that a post be deleted or edited. As Mr. Hubbard indicates, please post in the Support forum if you have any similar questions.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## webpage20022003 (May 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *You may always PM a moderator with a request that a post be deleted or edited. As Mr. Hubbard indicates, please post in the Support forum if you have any similar questions.
> 
> -Arnisador
> -MT Admin- *



ok. I will do that. Just PM a mod and an administrator. Hopefully, my request will be fullfilled. 

thank you


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by webpage20022003 _*
> Hopefully, my request will be fullfilled.
> *



they are like little genie's .......


----------

